# Hardware needed ?



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi to all. I hope you are all moving on with your ev's. 
I am after a list of parts to get my truck going it has a 11"dc motor @144v I will be getting a solution 1 controller and that's where you all come in what is needed now?fuses how many and what size etc


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

evnz said:


> Hi to all. I hope you are all moving on with your ev's.
> I am after a list of parts to get my truck going it has a 11"dc motor @144v I will be getting a solution 1 controller and that's where you all come in what is needed now?fuses how many and what size etc


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...0vdc-good-enoughi-65129p2.html?highlight=fuse

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64868&highlight=fuse

Lot depends on your particular application, like how many battery pack locations you use, your current settings, cable size, intended duty cycle, desired degree of safety, etc. On a single battery pack one main fuse is typical. If you have high voltage accessories you'll need fuses in the branch circuits.

Regards,

major


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi ev

I picked up some fuses that were going cheap on Trademe, 
They are are not ideal but they were cheap

I've got
4 off 400 amp (going to use 1 and keep 1 as spare)
4 0ff 500 amp (going to keep 2 just in case)
2 off 700 amp (dunno)

are the extra 400 amp and 500 amp fuses any good to you? - or even the 700 amp

They are rated at 400v or 600v DC - 

but I think they will take a long time to blow at their rated current


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

I am after a list of things to get so i can budget for them and thanks for the offer of fuses i don't know what amps it will draw yet so they will be a later thing


----------

